# Ohio and Muskingum - New Pools to Fish- Advice Needed!



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I moved about 3 years ago from North Canton to Columbus. I used to fish New Cumberland and Pike Island pools pretty regularly as they were under a 2 hour tow.

It looks like Portsmouth, Ravenswood, and Belpre will be my nearest locations. Are these pools decent for flathead or are they close enough to Kentucky to have been heavily impacted by commercial/paylake fisheries?

I'd also consider the Muskingum, but I've only been on it once and the depth varied so wildly that I'd prefer to run the Ohio unless there are sustained 5ft+ deep pools there.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi cheese. I just tried sending you a pm but it looks like you have that option turned off in your profile. 
Don’t mean to hijack your post but what boat did you decide on? Send me a pm if you like. That way I can respond to you.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cheezemm2 said:


> I'd also consider the Muskingum, but I've only been on it once and the depth varied so wildly that I'd prefer to run the Ohio unless there are sustained 5ft+ deep pools there.



https://www.google.com/maps/@40.0436431,-81.978469,225m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Doboy said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/@40.0436431,-81.978469,225m/data=!3m1!1e3


Thank you! I have some areas to explore via an all day kayak trip before dropping the boat into these areas.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Doboy said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/@40.0436431,-81.978469,225m/data=!3m1!1e3


Cant tell, would that be a good area to fish below the dam for my dad, who uses a walker? Never been there before. Easy access to shore fish?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

guppygill said:


> Cant tell*, would that be a good area to fish below the dam for my dad, who uses a walker?* Never been there before. Easy access to shore fish?



Sure would. You could also put some $$$$ in the drop box & 'camp' all night, or weekend, & fish.
In the past, we would sit on the wall on a comfortable spring night & catfish below the dam.
Use no-roll slip sinkers & try to hit a backwash. Or cast jigs along the shoreline for smallies, w bass, or even a 'small' sauger. (please let me know if you catch a hybrid or keeper eye!????)
During the spawns, there will be lots of W bass or even some keeper crappies above the dam. Look for snags/ blowdowns or large branches in the water along shore.
If your there on the right day,,,, you'll see the resident yakers launch & head over to the rip-rap on the far East side,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>)


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Doboy....That's Dam # 11 isn't it? Is the boat ramp still usable? If that's # 11, go out and anchor in front of the middle pier in late May if the water is normal, you might catch a crappie or saugeye in front of it  When I shore fished we would walk across the lower lock gate and fish off the outside wall, lock wasn't working at that time


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Sure would. You could also put some $$$$ in the drop box & 'camp' all night, or weekend, & fish.
> In the past, we would sit on the wall on a comfortable spring night & catfish below the dam.
> Use no-roll slip sinkers & try to hit a backwash. Or cast jigs along the shoreline for smallies, w bass, or even a 'small' sauger. (please let me know if you catch a hybrid or keeper eye!????)
> During the spawns, there will be lots of W bass or even some keeper crappies above the dam. Look for snags/ blowdowns or large branches in the water along shore.
> If your there on the right day,,,, you'll see the resident yakers launch & head over to the rip-rap on the far East side,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>)


Thanks!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> Doboy....*That's Dam # 11 isn't it?* Is the boat ramp still usable? If that's # 11,* go out and anchor in front of the middle pier in late May if the water is normal, you might catch a crappie or saugeye in front of it*  When I shore fished we would walk across the lower lock gate and fish off the outside wall, lock wasn't working at that time



Hatchetman,,,, sorry for the wait, Wifeee just got home from hospital,,,, been crazy around here.

For all of the years that we visited that spot, I have never seen or heard of a number placed on that lock,,,,, & now, that I search around on Google maps, THEY left the number off of the name!?? But ya,,, That's the place. ;>)

https://www.google.com/maps/@40.0429798,-81.978026,268m/data=!3m1!1e3

I haven't gone down to our old hunting camp in quite a while, (just up the River from there), but by looking at the Map I'd say that the Lock, launch ramp, & all of the fish holding structure is still the same.
What you said,,,, that backwash on the center concrete pier, (just like Shanango ;>) & The backwash on the East side rip-rap would be first. Then Farther down River, the RR bridge piers & the end & back side of Jackson Island would also be spots to try.

The upper lock gait was falling apart back then,,,, it was full of huge holes & leaking,,, but those holes were the secrete,,,, the INSIDE of that lock held/ trapped huge specs & dozens of white bass.
*Now I see that there's a pile of rip-rap placed in front of that gait,,,,,,,,,,, 
Just think how nice the SHORE CASTING would be there, if someone totally filled in that lock!? :<( Hint Hint. If we only knew someone, with some PULL,,,,,,
There's a STONE/ SAND stripmine only 200yds up the road!*

BTW,,, All of the yaks & boats that I seen there, 10'-14'ers, were launched out of the back of a pickup. Trailered boats launched up above, at the school.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Hatchetman,,,, sorry for the wait, Wifeee just got home from hospital,,,, been crazy around here.
> 
> For all of the years that we visited that spot, I have never seen or heard of a number placed on that lock,,,,, & now, that I search around on Google maps, THEY left the number off of the name!?? But ya,,, That's the place. ;>)
> 
> ...




Thanks Jerry, thought that was the same place. Good fishing there. I will have to take a reide and check on that ramp, used to be able to launch my 16 ft V bottom there. That island area and the RR bridge are good also. Is the ramp at the school in Dresden? Hope everything is OK with the wife....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

She's thinking of canning some peppers this weekend!
Feeling much better,,, THANKS.   ;>)

Yep,,, Dresden.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/D...8f2a8105969ff8!8m2!3d40.1214579!4d-82.0106918

BTW,,,, The locals have some awesome 'stories' (& pics) about what comes out of this creek & mouth,,,,,
All I know,,, it Useta be a Good place to catch some bait,,,,,, all the way up to the rt60 bridge.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/D...8f2a8105969ff8!8m2!3d40.1214579!4d-82.0106918


----------

